# New to Cruze Talk - Fuel Starvation issue



## Loftye (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey all...I have a 2014 Cruze 2.0T with about 45k miles, auto. I live in Utah, USA and love cars. I bought the Cruze diesel for the mileage and price. I drove a 2012 1.4T RS for a couple of years but I drive just under 100 miles to/from work so I traded for the diesel. I love the diesel and already have a Trifecta tune (which I love) and have owned it for a bout a year. It was used but had pretty low miles on it when I bought it. 

Tuesday I forgot my wallet going to work and the fuel level was pretty low, maybe at 1/8th. The fuel low light came on about halfway home. I drove the rest of the way on "LOW" (no mileage on the estimate) hoping I would make it, which I did. But when I tried to start it today it wouldn't start. I purchased some diesel and put it in the tank. I cycled the key several times....I can hear the fuel gurgling at the pump in the back (not sure if this is the in-tank pump or not). It still won't start. I can't find anywhere on the web that shows how I can purge the air out of the fuel system....and I'm really frustrated that I ran it dry...I know better. Anyone know how I can purge the air?

Thanks in advance...and yes, I feel like an idiot...cuz I NEVER run out of gas...(now I just run out of diesel - which is worse)! I searched to see if this topic was posted in a thread but couldn't find it. 

Eric


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. I'm sure the diesel guys here will help you shortly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Eric, welcome to the forum! Glad to have you join us and congrats on your Cruze, show it to us when you can. This forum really is a ton of help. With a little bit of research you can find an answer to all your questions. Enjoy your time here!


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to CruzeTalk! :welcome:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I m going to move this to the diesel technical section. I am also going to post a link to my DIY fuel filter change. I made some comments there about bleeding the air out and stuff.

Welcome!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...0945-cruze-diesel-diy-fuel-filter-change.html


----------



## Loftye (Apr 16, 2016)

Perfect - thanks!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

To the OP, with 45k miles on your diesel, have you changed the fuel filter yet? If you have not, might be a good idea. Good luck.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Changing the fuel filter isn't all that difficult if you can get the car on a lift. Regarding purging the air in the system, perhaps you need more fuel in the tank. Enough to provide additional force to help the pump through gravity (although that sounds silly - the pump should be pumping).


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome. 
What kind of mileage do you get with that long commute?


----------



## Loftye (Apr 16, 2016)

a2chris said:


> Welcome.
> What kind of mileage do you get with that long commute?


I average about 40 mpg. Update on my non-starting issue: I replaced the fuel filter today, cycled the key until the battery died and it still won't start. I guess it's getting towed to the dealer...so very frustrating. I put 4 gallons of diesel in it so that should be plenty. The filter was full of fuel when i removed it so I think the problem is downstream-the injectors or there is an air lock in the lines. I was hoping to avoid the dealer.  

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Loftye said:


> I average about 40 mpg. Update on my non-starting issue: I replaced the fuel filter today, cycled the key until the battery died and it still won't start. I guess it's getting towed to the dealer...so very frustrating. I put 4 gallons of diesel in it so that should be plenty. The filter was full of fuel when i removed it so I think the problem is downstream-the injectors or there is an air lock in the lines. I was hoping to avoid the dealer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Well, that stinks. But it makes me wonder if your battery might be exacerbating the issue. If it doesn't have enough power to fully pressurize the system, that may contribute. If you're on your factory battery, you're on borrowed time. They seem to last at most 2 1/2 years. 

Keep us posted.

I also added some context to the title of your post in case others have a similar issue, it will be easier to find.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! :welcome:


----------



## Loftye (Apr 16, 2016)

Great...I guess I'll add a new battery to my list. ? I'll update after I find out what the extent of the issue is. Or issues...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you can, put the battery on a charger. I'm not sure how the CTD behaves with a weak battery, but my understanding is that diesels in general need a strong battery to start. A gasser just has to "get over" top dead center, fire a spark plug and it's off and running. But a diesel has to crank over fast enough for the fuel to ignite from pressure. So it has to crank over "at speed" to start.


----------



## Loftye (Apr 16, 2016)

I've had it on a charger since Friday. I don't mind buying a new battery - that's an item that is best kept in good working order. Especially a diesel in northern Utah. ?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Loftye said:


> Great...I guess I'll add a new battery to my list. &#55357;&#56848; I'll update after I find out what the extent of the issue is. Or issues...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Check out this thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...ruze-battery-upgrade-options.html#post1473986


----------



## Loftye (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the link. Just got off the phone with service - it was air locked. Apparently there is a specific procedure to get the air out of the fuel line. I'm surprised that info isn't on the Web someplace. I guess I'm the first idiot to run my CTD dry. ? note to self - stash some cash in the car in the event you forget your wallet. ? ...and don't drive your CTD when the "low fuel" light comes on...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Sorry about your luck. I generally don't run that low very often. Thanks for sharing. Was probably a pretty easy fix for a dealer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Loftye said:


> Thanks for the link. Just got off the phone with service - it was air locked. Apparently there is a specific procedure to get the air out of the fuel line. I'm surprised that info isn't on the Web someplace. I guess I'm the first idiot to run my CTD dry.  note to self - stash some cash in the car in the event you forget your wallet.  ...and don't drive your CTD when the "low fuel" light comes on...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I've pushed mine pretty far before. Just last week, I filled up and the pump clicked off just after putting 15.6xx gallons in the tank. Interesting about the air lock procedure. Can you post more details about what they did? It could be useful for someone down the line.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Nothing will be damaged if you run out of diesel, but the injector pumps don't work if there's even the smallest amount of air in them. Therefore, it will be necessary to bleed the air completely from the fuel lines and injector pumps before the engine will start and run properly.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> Nothing will be damaged if you run out of diesel, but the injector pumps don't work if there's even the smallest amount of air in them. Therefore, it will be necessary to bleed the air completely from the fuel lines and injector pumps before the engine will start and run properly.


Actually, you can damage the HPFP as its lubricated by diesel. I can see this happening if you run out while driving more so than trying to start after it sitting for awhile. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Loftye (Apr 16, 2016)

So I picked up the CTD today... $282 mistake. The tech was busy and the service manager didn't know what the procedure was but it took 1.5 hours of tech time. Apparently it's quite involved. At least I can drive it to work now...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

That sounds reasonable.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad you're back on the road. This is a very educational thread for all.


----------

